# Best chaps



## cwalker5586 (Nov 6, 2010)

Wondering what you guys use for rabbit hunting? I’ve been reading a few forums and everyone seems to point to dans or mule chaps as the best but most are from down south, wondering how they do in the snow for freezing up, I have a old pair of Orvis chaps but they get wet and freeze, thanks in advance 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reddog1 (Jan 24, 2009)

Most chaps when wet will freeze. I have a pair of Wick chaps but John and Linda Wick quit making briar proof clothing several years ago. The best chaps I've seen are Filson tin cloth chaps. They're $100.00 but from what I've seen they are well worth it. My next pair of chaps will be Filson's


----------



## DanP (Mar 1, 2005)

reddog1 said:


> Most chaps when wet will freeze. I have a pair of Wick chaps but John and Linda Wick quit making briar proof clothing several years ago. The best chaps I've seen are Filson tin cloth chaps. They're $100.00 but from what I've seen they are well worth it. My next pair of chaps will be Filson's


I just got a new pair of Filson's last fall . My first pair I received as a Christmas gift when I was 20 years old from my dad. Currently now 61 - I still have them but they are about 5" short as the bottoms are thin and tatered and have been cut shorter a couple of times. Last time I got them out the guys said they would pitch in and buy me a new pair if I could not afford to replace, so they are now a back up.


----------



## throughtheice88 (Feb 15, 2015)

Agree that wicks chaps were some of the best, unfortunately they haven't made them in several years now as mentioned. Though I have had great luck with Dan's as well, and that includes our cold snowy Michigan winters. I have a "frog leg" pair by Dan's similar to what wick used to make, with the un-insulated rubber boots attached to them. Mainly wore them when I was **** hunting hard. Have a regular pair of their chaps minus the boots also. Both pairs work great for busting through brush and briars without snagging or damage, have held up very well. 

Only thing mildly negative I can see is if the temps are warmer where you might end up sweating, those suckers don't really breathe at all so you are sure to end up with drenched pant legs after a while. Though I think that's common to most decent chaps.


----------



## Houndhunter12 (May 5, 2016)

After years of picking briars out of my body, I finally bought dans uninsulated bibs and a insulated jacket. Wow what a game changer. I recommend both!!


----------



## Mole Hill (Jul 15, 2020)

Wick chaps didn't know they were done making them, still think my pair will outlive me.


----------



## cwalker5586 (Nov 6, 2010)

Thanks for the input, I’m sure most will freeze up, just feel like these ones being leather/suede material, seem to be bad for that, was out this weekend with them and had two frozen blocks up to my knees 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BillBuster (Apr 25, 2005)

I use Filson but mine don’t last longer then about 4 years. I mostly grouse hunt. I bought Dan’s for my boys and they are great but very noisy.


----------



## cwalker5586 (Nov 6, 2010)

BillBuster said:


> I use Filson but mine don’t last longer then about 4 years. I mostly grouse hunt. I bought Dan’s for my boys and they are great but very noisy.


Ended up ordering a pair of dans high and dry, they look loud but tough, really only need for bunny hunting so noise isn’t a issue 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

